# Unblock hyperlink from PDF in Acrobat 7



## mspain77 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have 2 hyperlinks on my resume. I accidentally selected 'remember action', or something like that and selected 'block link'. 
I've distilled from the original InDesign file again, and under a different name, but the block remains.
I looked around the preferences in Acrobat Professional, but can't find it.
Any ideas? Thanks guys.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 10, 2007)

Acrobat/Preferences/General/Automatically detect URLs from text


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks fo replying Nato, but I already have that checked. I think it's something that i set to that particular document maybe. The other hyperlink to my website works, but not the other one.
I can send the PDF to you and you can see if it works for you. That should tell us if it's my app. settings or the file.
You would have to e-mail me at my home address. you know where to find it I think.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 10, 2007)

You bet! You'll probably have to reset the link in your original InDesign document. Once it's turned off, I don't think Acrobat can turn it back on again.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 10, 2007)

Found it! You can select a link/text with the text select tool and then right click/control click and Create Link (near the bottom of the pull down menu list that pops up). Here's a video explaining the link process:

http://www.adobe.com/designcenter/acrobat/articles/acr7am_weblink/popup.html


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 10, 2007)

I need to send this to you I guess. I have all of that done, and when I click on the link it prompts me to 'allow or block' from the web browser. I click allow, but the web browser does not launch.
I have recreated tho originla hyperlink in InDesign too.
The link at the bottom right works.
What's you URL so I can e-mail you?


----------



## mspain77 (Mar 10, 2007)

Nevermind! I got it!! Thanks for your help as always Nato!


----------



## Drunkenduncan (Mar 10, 2008)

GOD I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE DO THAT
THIS IS A HELP FORUM

I have the same problem, now that you have worked out how to fix it would you care to enlighten the rest of us?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, Mike, so how did you fix the issue?


----------



## Drunkenduncan (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok I worked it out myself.
So for those people who are having this problem (and also those that don't know how to post you findings on help forums)

In the Acrobat>preferences there is an option called 'trust management' which is hard to spot because it is in a list of about 30 other items. if you click it it comes up with a page of options and at the bottom is a box called 'Resource Access'. In there is a button called 'Change Site Settings'. If you click this you get a window with a list of websites which either say 'allow' or 'block' next to them. The cause of my problem was that the site the link was to was listed with 'block' I changed this to 'allow' and my problem went away. Deleting the site without setting block will also enable the link but will make the 'do you trust this site' dialog come up every time you click it.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the issue resolution. Sometimes things like this get left hanging. Not good for those of us who like closure.


----------



## AlaskaRay (Feb 24, 2010)

HERE IS THE SOLUTION:

Edit - Preferences - Trust Manager - Change Site Settings - [remove your mistakenly blocked site from the list, it should be on it]

AND A RASPBERRY TO ADOBE ACROBAT FOR LAYING THIS LANDMINE AND NOT INDEXING THE FIX IN THEIR HELP...A THOUSAND POXES FOR THEM.


----------

